# Help urgently please.poorly ferret.



## Kerry BLACKBURN (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi I've had ferrets in the past have yesterday I recieved a micro ferret and the person we got him off asked if we would like the female he was housed with so we took her in tonight. After a while I noticed what I thought was a lump in her belly so I've tried to feel and shes hissed at me and attacked me so that to me suggests some pain/discomfort but when I put them back in their hutch she had a poo and noticed that it isnt normal at all, I'm unable to get to the vets tonight but I'm wondering if someone has seen anything like this before


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

That poo definitely doesn't look right. I hope you've since taken her to the vet. If not, please ring them immediately for an urgent appointment.


----------



## Kerry BLACKBURN (Aug 29, 2019)

Babyshoes said:


> That poo definitely doesn't look right. I hope you've since taken her to the vet. If not, please ring them immediately for an urgent appointment.


Hi I'm taking her today, the vet was closed last night thats why I posted on here to see if anyone had similar problems till I spoke to vets this morning 
The other one I have was housed with her before he came to us and then the person we got the boy off asked if we wanted her so we took her in last night.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I know nothing about ferrets, so I'll try tagging @Frolicking Ferrets who is more knowledgeable than many of us; also, as a ferret owner, @noushka05 might be able to advise. Good luck.


----------



## Kerry BLACKBURN (Aug 29, 2019)

Thats brilliant. Thank you


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Has there been any sudden change to her diet? Ferrets have quite sensitive tums their poo can differ day to day.

Here's a poop chart 



















Is there chance she could be pregnant?

Hopefully the vets will be able to help you and I hope it's nothing serious and she'll be okay.


----------



## Kerry BLACKBURN (Aug 29, 2019)

We got the male ferret a few days back and the person we got him off had a few housed together, but yesterday he asked us if we wanted the other micro ferret which is the girl one who has different poo so they have been housed together before but when I tried to give her a pinkie she took it off me but left it, same with the meat, she ate 2 pieces of ferret kibble yesterday, but she is alot smaller than the male micro, but I dont think the person we have got them off has noticed anything She hisses alot but shes very playful with the Male ferret and they get along. To me she hasn't eaten much or drank much since last night when we fetched her here, she does play and comes to greet you and wants to come out, but her body is alot more hunched up than the other. I think she hasn't something wrong with her but as I mentioned the old owner hasn't paid much attention so he had a few housed together


----------



## Kerry BLACKBURN (Aug 29, 2019)

I've spoke to a ferret rescue centre who I also messaged last night while waiting to ring vets and they've said it seems like an upset stomach so advised me on a few things to do till I get her to vets


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Does sound like an upset stomach. Let us know how you get on at the vets, fingers crossed it's nothing serious.


----------

